# size



## Onyx18

Zdravím, narazil jsem na tuto větu: glitter is a persistent environmental pollutant because of its *size*. Nejsem si jistý, jestli je zde *size *míněno jako "velikost", nebo nějaký druh lepidla. Předem díky za názory.


----------



## Mori.cze

Because of its small size and durable nature, glitter is a persistent environmental pollutant

...celkem nepochybně velikost.


----------



## Onyx18

Díky za odpověď i za odkaz


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Jenom potvrzuji to, co napsala Mori.cze. Smysl slova "size" v daném kontextu je určitě "velikost".


----------



## Onyx18

Díky za potvrzení


----------

